# The Pumpkin Patch (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Finished about half of my new pumpkins for the 2008 display, also managed to post a tutorial on my site.

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=67

Too much to do and too little time!


































Back to work!
-scott


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Those are seriously amazing!! All of your work is so inspirational...


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG - Brilliant!!!!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

very cool, 
thanks for taking the time to make the tutorial.
I will prolly re-read it many times.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

ok I think I like the finger prop the best.
Ouch!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Your pumpkins are freakin awsome... Well, all of your creations are awsome!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Fantastic job!


----------



## Mister_Data (Aug 25, 2008)

Scott,

I'm jealous every time I see you crank out any of your paper mache props: such a simple medium and I still can't make time to finish a skull using your how-to's.

The pumpkins are superb and I'm sorry to see you cut a portion of your finger off.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

They are fabulous, I'm very impressed!! Love them!

Ana


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jan 7, 2008)

You sir, are a genius! As always - amazing work!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

ithurt said:


> ok I think I like the finger prop the best.
> Ouch!


My wife thought that I should cut the little finger off the pumpkin that has the hands...sort of as a tribute Where are those scissors?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Completely awesome paper mache!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

WOW!! Those are really cool, great job!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

My compliments. I will have to take a look at your tutorial.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow - those look great! THe finger, not so great. Thanks for the tutorial, too. We need a few permanent pumpkins hanging around, and those will certainly fit the bill.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

So damn great!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are great. I'll have to give one a try (with the aid of my more artistic wife).


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG those are aweome, those must of been sharp scissors


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey! Last time I saw these guys, they were plastic bags and wires. Fantastic job as always Scott.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I've seen your pics on flickr... It's all amazingly, stunningly, kick-ass cool.

Hate that about your finger. Talk about "suffering for your art"! Still, I admire the fact that you were calm enough to snap some pics for posterity. Balls, I say. Balls.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Loved them so much I started making my first one not even a hour after seeing the post! darn thing isn't drying fast enough! 

The one with the arms is Oh My Gosh CUTE!!!!! what is your address? might have to come kidnap him!!!!!

Great job!


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

Those are amazing!! Thanks for posting the tutorial, I've been looking for a good way to make paper mache pumpkins. I'm definitely going to start making some this week.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

I started one on Friday as soon as I got home from work! I've cut the face out and glued in the cardboard, and tonight I will make the clay and try and do the rest! Thanks for the great idea!

Ana


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Stoll....very very impressive
I need some of those for sure


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My God those are good. I wish I could paper mache like that!


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

those pumpkins are great! i love the different facial expression they have.



as for they finger oh sh.....

what kind of scissors where you using?

must have been garden shears since you were cutting on pumpkins.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Absolutely stunning work. And the fact that you have a tutorial on your site makes it even that much better. Thanks!!!


----------



## Rob of the Dead (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Scott, fancy finding you here. I can't wait to see the finished patch.
Rob M


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! Those guys are amazing!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love your work! I have done a few projects with paper mache, but I wish they could come close to your work. You are very talented! Thanks for showing us how you make your pumpkins, I would love to attempt this after halloween. Unfortunatly I got too many halloween projects going on now that I won't be able to attempt it until than. Oh and sorry to see that you cut your finger...OUCH!


----------



## zombieorder (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for the tutorial. The pumpkins look awesome! 

The fact that you took a photo of your severed pinky tip cracks me up. Even though it made me lose a couple shades of color (you did warn us). I love documenters. Where would the world be without you guys?


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

You are amazing! Thanks so much for taking the time to do a tutorial.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Night Owl said:


> I've seen your pics on flickr... It's all amazingly, stunningly, kick-ass cool.
> 
> Hate that about your finger. Talk about "suffering for your art"! Still, I admire the fact that you were calm enough to snap some pics for posterity. Balls, I say. Balls.


LOL, for the record...the picture of the tip of my finger was taken *after* we got back from the ER. My wife and I looked around for the tip before going to the ER but couldn't find it...not that it mattered because they said they couldn't/wouldn't try to reattach...when we got home there it was..just sitting on top of the pumpkin. duh.

The finger has completely healed, can hardly tell although I've got no feeling in the tip anymore. The scissors were ordinary paper shears...from the dollar store I believe..nothing big or powerful...just ordinary scissors. Thanks all for the well wishes...now back to business.

-scott


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

I am completely forgetting what you just said on purpose. I like to think, nay I will assume you were feeding those pumpkins from your very own veins.

I was looking over thew tutorial yet again. Does the texture happen just happen or do you carefully, maniacally, craft it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesomely evil! Love the horns, hands and snake. By the way, thanks for putting in pics of kids in the tutorial... cause you know I didn't feel inadequate enough to begin with. Well, I'll chalk it up to they have talent and I don't.

Glad to hear you have healed.


----------



## schwanz9000 (Aug 29, 2008)

I love the cartoonish style you have. Amazing stuff sir! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

*a*

wow great job!!


----------



## keLLieG (Sep 6, 2008)

I love these pumpkins.
I want to attempt something like this, but my paper mache' skills are lacking slightly (um..really a lot) maybe I can practice over the winter months...


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow! These look SO good! Terrific job!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

unique style you got goin there. good job man keep it up.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

wow, man. great stuff. Im starting to get motivated!


----------

